

Creating Web 2.0 Graphics in GIMP - luccastera
http://binnyva.blogspot.com/2007/01/creating-web-20-graphics-in-gimp.html

======
Tichy
Cool, I've been looking for something like that 114 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=62967> ;-)

Since then I have also discovered inkscape, but the Gimp stuff is still
relevant now and then.

------
german
Nice tutorials, IMO Inkscape is much easier than Gimp for those graphics. what
do you think?

~~~
marketer
I don't like raster editors for the web (gimp, photoshop), because those
images scale up poorly. I prefer a vector graphics, like fireworks (or, from
what i understand inkscape). You can stretch those images to the size of
infinity, and they still look great.

